# Pic of My Planted Tank



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

Some people in the chatroom wanted to see my tank...so here it is. I also posted it and other pics in the gallery. Word of warning, I'm not the best photographer. It's been up and running for 2 months now. Enjoy! :fish6:


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! That's really pretty!


----------



## paul_219 (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW thats a nice tank. WOnderful fish


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this. It is truly beautiful and I hope you have a lot of success with it.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

i dont like the blue gravel so much, any reason why you did that?

looks good otherwise 


Doug


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, very NICE...other than the blue underwater pond. I just like the more natural look of the rest of the tank.

Are you just using gravel, or do you have some other substrate also?


----------



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

I put in the blue gravel in lieu of the white sand I used to have in it. The sand got really dirty and disgusting. I just did the changeout a week ago. And I have fluourite underneath the gravel for the plants.

Thanks for the compliments. This is my first big tank so it's a lot of trial and error for me. I'm sure it will continually evolve and maybe one day I'll have it completely dialed in.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well that is the wonderful thing about tanks, they reflect the taste and desires of the owner and while I like the natural look I think the blue pond look is really nice. It does add something to the whole nature of the tank and makes it unique and interesting in ways that it would not necessarily be without it. Every artist knows that there has to be a focal point and this draws the eye to it and gives you an introduction to the tank so you can savor the tank from there to really enjoy it. Good job. There really are no decorative rights or wrongs if it satisfies you and makes you feel good and does not have sharp objects in there to injure the fish. This is a great example of originality.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I like it! I think its very artistic, you did a good job with background, middleground, and foreground. I think keeping the blue lake in the corner nice and touched-up will be some work but if you're up to the challenge then go for it! I can picture you picking each brown piece of gravel that gets in there out with tongs or whatnot, and that must be tedious! 
But anyway the tank looks great! 
The bubble wands are not necessary but look good, that also gives the tank some personality as well. They might pull the C02 out that you would otherwise want for the plants. 

Bravo, thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## biotopeshop (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice tank, except that you might want to place the tall valisneria to the back, as they are runners that will fill the space in front in no time.

Regards

Thio


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Darth Erin said:


> ...maybe one day I'll have it completely dialed in.


If you're like me, the day it is perfect is the day you'll tear it down and start over with a new look.


----------



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

The vallisneria are in the back. I guess the picture is deceiving. And yes they run all the way to the top and to the front. Those things grow like crazy! I can't believe how much they grow in a week!

I hear what you're saying roc about being finally happy with your tank and then deciding to start all over again. The work that involved setting it up is still fresh in my mind, though, so right now even thinking about starting over is making me tired LOL


----------



## greenaquarium (Dec 19, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## Bruce00 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is EXACTLY why I signed up here, to get ideas.

Very beautiful tank!!! I can see myself spending hours in front of it 

Hope you don't mind me stealing some of your ideas


----------



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Bruce! Go ahead and steal any idea you want. They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery LOL! I'm glad you like my tank. I am getting a lot of enjoyment out of it. Post pics of your tank when you're done. I'd love to see it. :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## saeed883 (Dec 20, 2008)

A VERY nice looking tank


----------

